# JBL CO2 set ... Expert advice needed please



## Harry (Jan 4, 2005)

hey guys

i am thinking of buying the JBL Proflora CO2 set

check it here: http://www.jbl.de/uk/aqua/uk_63010aq.html

Please advice if this is a good system and if it includes everything for a proper CO2 injection.

cheers


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

As for being an expert, I am not... so.... my advice is cheap.

The JBL kit is comprehensive:


> 1 x Gas bottle with 500 g CO2
> 1 x Stand for gas bottle
> 1 x Precision pressure reducer
> 1 x CO2 vario diffusion system (aquarium height min. 30 cm)
> ...


Depending on your aquarium size, I would suggest using a Aquamedic, JBJ or Eheim regulator and acquire a 2.5kg CO2 cylinder from a supplier of industrial gasses (for welding or medical use). JBJ and Eheim come with needle valves and solenoids. The limiting factor of the JBL set up detailed in your post and above, is the small size of the gas bottle. The regulator is probably (check this) a non-standard size and would not fit on the normal CO2 cylinder outlet.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Harry (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi pineapple

sorted the location part. The tank is 55 US. Gallons (200L)

the thing is that i can get this packet from Germany around 110 USD including shipping but with an empty bottle. (that is not a problem cause i can fill it up with 4 bucks)

At my local petshop, the guy sells the Sera CO2 Fertilization packet for 360 USD. (250gr bottle) thus all this confusion.

what do you suggest?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

(Nice location too!) 

I see your problem now. The price is right for JBL. I'm not sure about Sera. I just wonder whether there is something else you could order in that would give you slightly more flexibility. Having a larger CO2 cylinder means you can get a conveniently longer supply between refills.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Harry (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Pineapple

the guy from Germany, sells another package of JBL with solenoid (profi 2) for night off function and throws a second 500gr bottle in his offer, 220 bucks in total.

i'm waiting for his postage quotation and most probably will buy this product.

thanks for your advice


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Having to import CO2 equipment is a bit of a hassle - but it shows you're a dedicated! planted tank gardener!

I was trying to think of other European on-line suppliers that might ship to Cyprus - perhaps one of the sponsors here: www.seame.com They deal in Dupla products.

Quite likely, you have the best deal with JBL especially if the bottle is larger and since you can get it filled locally there is no future worries about supply.

Are there any aquarium shops in Cyprus? How about the local water? For some odd reason, I always think of it as being hard...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Unless I am wrong, a 500gr bottle is only equivalent to about a 1 lb bottle. That seems pretty small especially for a bigger tank.

Some info I have read says 5 lb bottle will last about 1 year with a 100 gallon tank.

That would make a 1 lb bottle only last about 2 and a half months.

Some one correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Harry (Jan 4, 2005)

hey pineapple


i bought the JBL Profi 2 set with a night switch-ff solenoid valve and the german lady gave me a second co2 bottle (500gr) for free, all for 220 Euro.

it should be here in a couple of days.

as for local petshops, yes, there are a few around. but cause of the small market, they import the same stuff. so if you visit a couple of these shops, you've seen them all
as for prices,well, let's not get into that.

ebay is my source for all my needs. 

as for the water's hardness, depends on your area. where i live, it's hard water.

will post a my comments on the JBL set when i install it


cheers


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That's good news! Nice when a vendor says thank you like that. Having a spare CO2 cylinder on hand is an excellent idea. I think most of us in America wait for the cylinder to run out and then rush to the refill station - if it is a public holiday, Sunday or... that might mean one or more days of lost CO2 which is not so good in a high maintenance aquarium.

Andrew Cribb


----------

